# 3,3 GB RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!



## Ekamin (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich habe 2x 4 GB RAM in meinem Pc eingebaut. Wenn ich den Pc gestartet habe, sind schon 42% des RAMS in Benutzung. Wie kann das sein? Ich mein, dass ist doch nicht normal oder?
Ich versteh nicht, wie da diese 3 Gb zusammenkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*

Dreimal darfst du raten, wo dein OS seine wichtigen Daten für schnellen Zugriff temporär speichert? Wohin werden Treiber und Co geladen? Was ist mit den laufenden Prozessen/Diensten?

Richtig - die kommen alle in RAM.

Bei mir sind´s unter WIN7 auch knappe über 3GB ohne laufende Programme. Trotzdem laufen dann knapp 50 Prozesse.


----------



## Ekamin (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*

Wenn ich alles manuell zusammenrechne komme ich nur auf 0.5 Gb


----------



## dsdenni (12. Juni 2014)

Windows gönnt sich auch mehr umsomehr RAM verbaut ist. Ich hab z.b mit 4GB RAM beim Desktop 800MB belegt. Schließ mal alle Hintergrundprogramme sowie Chrome der (RAM Fresser Nr. 1) und guck dann nochmal


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*

Und nur ums zu erwähnen - du kannst deinen Threadtitel anpassen indem du den Startbeitrag bearbeitest und dann auf "erweitert" klickst.


----------



## Ekamin (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*

Naja, dann sind es 38%, wenn ich skype schließe 36%. Das problem ist, dass ich den RAM brauche, wenn ich Spiele zocken will. Vorhin als ich das Windows Update installiert hatte, war ich nur bei 20%. Ich check das nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*



Ekamin schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass ich den RAM brauche, wenn ich Spiele zocken will.


 
Windows gibt nicht zwingend benötigten Speicher frei wenn eine andere Anwendung ihn benötigt.
Selbst wenn Windows die kompletten 8GB benutzt werden davon über 7GB freigegeben wenns nötig wird (also dann, wenn das Spiel ihn verlangt).


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

Kann ja auch sei das dein Rechner in nem Botnetz ist oder so ... bei 8 GB RAM hast du 3,4GB durch Windows in Beschlag? 

Es ist zwar korrekt das Windows sich immer "mehr nimmt" wenn viel zur Verfügung steht, aber ich habe "nur" 3 GB RAM im Idle belegt (bei 32GB). 

Da kann was nicht koscher sein . Du sagst du hast nachgerechnet und es passt nicht? Gehst du auch nach "zugesicherter Arbeitsspeicher"?


----------



## eXquisite (12. Juni 2014)

Windows 7 nimmt 2GB. Das ist eine Limitation von Microsoft, alles andere klauen dir deine Programme, wenn Windows mehr nehmen kann nimmt es manchmal mehr, gibt diesen aber auch wieder frei.

Gruß


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe auch mit Windows, Winamp, ein paar Browserseiten fast 3 GB voll von meinen 6 GB. Das es langsam zu wenig wird spüre ich schon, aber mit 8 GB sollte man noch 3 Jahre auskommen.


----------



## KrHome (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind´s unter WIN7 auch knappe über  3GB ohne laufende Programme. Trotzdem laufen dann knapp 50  Prozesse.


 Ein sauber konfiguriertes Windows 7/8 mit - wie beim TE - 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, bei dem Idle nur die Treiber  Hintergrunddienste von Nvidia/AMD und Realtek/Asus/Creative laufen, verbraucht in eben jenem Idle Zustand genau 1,2  GB Ram.

Bei dir isses wieder was anderes, da du 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher hast. Da haut Windows dann auch mehr Zeug rein.


----------



## kegg (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe nun mal nachgeschaut.

Erstens nutzt der TE Win 8  
Zweitens brauch ich bei 8 GB Speicher mit Firefox, iTunes und TeamSpeak offen (Minianwendungen und halt noch so Standard, Kaspersky, CCC, AI Suite) ca 2 GB  Also ist da irgendwas faul ... Windows 8 kann nicht plötzlich 1 GB einfach mal so beanspruchen?!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Juni 2014)

Man könnte ja auch mal im abgesicherten Modus starten und sich dann die Auslastung vom RAM anschauen. Wäre mal ein netter Test.


----------



## der_knoben (12. Juni 2014)

HAst du zufällig eine CPU mit IGP? Eventuell wird hier durch die Hardware schon 1GB reserviert.


----------



## kegg (13. Juni 2014)

Dann aber auch eigentlich nur wenn er keine Grafikkarte hätte und so die IGP nutzt 

Laut seinem Profil hat er eine GTX 770


----------



## Nemesis_AS (13. Juni 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ein sauber konfiguriertes Windows 7/8 mit - wie beim TE - 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, bei dem Idle nur die Treiber  Hintergrunddienste von Nvidia/AMD und Realtek/Asus/Creative laufen, verbraucht in eben jenem Idle Zustand genau 1,2  GB Ram.  Bei dir isses wieder was anderes, da du 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher hast. Da haut Windows dann auch mehr Zeug rein.



Kann ich so bestätigen!
Bei mir braucht Win7 von 8GB irgendwas zwischen 1200-1300 MB im Idle, dabei is der ganze Standard geladen (normales Windows halt und diverse Treiber) und zusätzlich GData Total Care und Steam.

Also 3 GB im Idle erscheint mir doch recht viel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab momentan mit 4 GiB (zu faul den Kühler runter zu nehmen und den einen 2GiB Riegel rauszupulen) auch so um die 80-90% Belegt, bei 'normaler Arbeit'...

Ist also nicht so ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Addi (13. Juni 2014)

Finde ich aber auch zuviel. 

Hier einmal:                               Und hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Server läuft nur ein Voice Server und ein paar Sachen die Bandbreite ohne Ende fressen...

Auf meinem PC läuft Teampseak, Winamp, ein Youtube Video(HD),Firefox und Kleinkram. Ca 1,5 GB...

Wie gesagt 3,3 ist mehr als doppelt soviel wie bei mir...


Selbst wenn ich noch Skype, Origin, Steam, Commandcenter usw. anhabe bin ich bei 2,1 GB


----------



## Lexx (13. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht mal mit "Process Explorer" auf Nachforschung begeben.. ?


----------



## Ekamin (13. Juni 2014)

Hab einen i5 4670k


----------



## Ekamin (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juni 2014)

Also damals hat mein Windows 7 immer ein Ram Nutzung von 1GB angezeigt, wobei ich auch nichts auf hatte. Da waren es locker um die 2-3GB ist also normal


----------



## Ryle (13. Juni 2014)

a) hast du ne Menge Programme im Autostart und während der Screenshot Session auch Chrome usw. auf, mehr sieht man da aktuell nicht. Aber alles was bei dir im Autostart hängt oder irgendwann mal geöffnet wurde lässt Windows ne Weile im Ram liegen um ein erneutes Öffnen zu beschleunigen.

b) gibt Windows benötigten Ram wieder frei, also in Spielen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen 

und 

c) wozu verbaust du 8GB Ram wenn du nicht willst das er genutzt wird? Ich verstehe diese Paranoia nicht. Wenn du 8GB Ram hättest und ständig nur 512MB belegt wären würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 3,3 ghz RAM in Verwendung ohne offene Programme?!*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ein sauber konfiguriertes Windows 7/8 mit - wie beim TE - 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, bei dem Idle nur die Treiber  Hintergrunddienste von Nvidia/AMD und Realtek/Asus/Creative laufen, verbraucht in eben jenem Idle Zustand genau 1,2  GB Ram.


 
mein win 8 mit 10 ff tabs verbraucht gerade mal 900MB-1GB


----------



## D00msday (14. Juni 2014)

Das ist völlig im Grünen Bereich. Mach dir keine Sorgen


----------

